# Text-Datei auslesen & text anfügen (mal wieder)



## Nico192 (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!!
Tut mir Leid, aber ich habe mit mehrfachem nutzen der Suchfunktion leider nichts gefunden, das ich für mein projekt hätte anwenden können!!

Also:
Ich habe: text1;text2 ; 4 "Optionbuttons"(wobei ich das lieber in ComboBox umwandeln täte!!)
(Falls "Optionbuttons" verwendet werden, wird die "eingabe" mit einem Button bestätigt..)

-mit text1 möchte ich den Namen der .txt-datei auslesen!!
-mit text2 möchte ich nacheinander; zeile für zeile, den Inhalt der .txt-datei auslesen lassen!!

Mit den "Optionbuttons" oder der ComboBox möchte ich -im prinzip- von .txt-datei zu .txt-datei springen!!
Also wird pro Optionbutton eine andere text-datei ausgelesen

..





			
				JensG hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Textdatei schreiben und gegenfalls Text anfügen
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




_-Wie kann ich aus dem unterstrichenem Code, einen machen, mit dem ich über zwei Textfelder,
1. den Namen der .txt-datei eingeben (erstes Textfeld)  
und
2. den Inhalt der txt.datei eingeben kann (zweites Textfeld)
(entweder mit einem zeichen "  ;  " in der nächsten zeile weiterschreibe)_

...alles _schräg_ geschriebene, ist unabhängig von dem oben genannten-also ein anderes Projekt; andere .exe-datei

Danke für eure Hilfe, hoffentlich habe ich nix vergessen..und alles verständlich geschildert

N!C0 192


----------



## Shakie (22. Oktober 2005)

Ersetzt doch einfach (deine Datei) durch erstesTextfeld.Text und "Zeile 1" durch zweitesTextfeld.Text.



> Tut mir Leid, aber ich habe mit mehrfachem nutzen der Suchfunktion leider nichts gefunden, das ich für mein projekt hätte anwenden können!!


Das kann ich dir beim besten Willen *nicht* glauben. Warscheinlich verwendest du die falschen Suchbegriffe. Beachte dazu meine Signatur.


----------



## Nico192 (22. Oktober 2005)

Und wie mach ich das

[zitat]Das kann ich dir beim besten Willen nicht glauben. Warscheinlich verwendest du die falschen Suchbegriffe. Beachte dazu meine Signatur.[/Zitat]

1) Deine Signatur habe ich schon öfters gelesen...  
2) Habe unter anderem (weiß jetzt nicht mehr alle begriffe) "text" "texdatei" "txt" usw. alles probiert-aber nix gefunden, dass mir weitergeholfen hätte
3) ...zumindestens nichts, wofür meine VB Kenntnisse ausreicht( e )n

P.S. Code wäre nicht schlecht..DANKE

N!C0 192


----------



## JensG (22. Oktober 2005)

Nico,

dir sollte mal eines klar werden. Wir helfen dir gerne und alle haben mal angefangen.
Außerdem gibt es kaum jemanden der alles weiß. Ich hole mir sehr viele Infos aus dem Netz, der MSDN und Microsoft Foren etc.
Aber es bringt dir gar nix wenn wir dir ständig fertigen Code bereitstellen den du nicht verstehst und dir auch nicht die Zeit nimmst ihn zu verstehen. 
Du bist Anfänger und solltest dich erst mal mit den Grundlagen beschäftigen und Beispiele durchgehen.
Suche einfach mal hier im Forum nach "Datei öffnen" "Textdatei" etc.
Gehe die Beispiele mal durch und verstehe sie.
Wenn du dann Probleme hast helfen wir dir gerne aber das Forum ist nicht dazu da um immer nach fertigen Code zu fragen. Das ist weder Sinn noch Zweck !

Jens


----------



## Nico192 (22. Oktober 2005)

Jo, SORRY

Aber MSDN hab ich net-Installations-Fehler, und ich find die Cd(´s) nemma - LOL
Vll kann mir des ja jemand schicken(wenn des geht:nico-arnold@lycos.de Visual Basic 6.0)
Wäre schön...habe nämlich schon oft versucht da irgendwie reinzukommen-vor allem weil da ja auch ne liste aller Begriffe ist  

Hoffe dazu hat jemand irgendwelche Lösungsvorschläge

Gürße N!C0 192


----------



## JensG (22. Oktober 2005)

Hast du die MSDN schon mal installiert ? Das sind zwei gefüllte CD's, zumindest bei meiner Enterprice Edition.
Wie bitteschön soll man die per Mail schicken ?


----------



## Nico192 (22. Oktober 2005)

kA, weiß ja auch nicht wie MSDN aufgebaut is, aber wenns nur ne .exe datei oda so wär, hätte es ja sein können..hmmm..dann muss ich mal gucken...wegen installieren

Grüße N!C0 192


----------

